# Boss V plow smart hitch issue



## zlgreenscapes (Sep 21, 2015)

Hello. Although I have searched this forum numerous times this is my first post. I have a v plow with the smart hitch. When I put the controller in float the smart hitch wants to pull the tower down towards the plow regardless if I hit the switch up or down. 

I replaced the smarthitch valve, as it was giving me a weak reading. Also replace the entire wire harness bc it was getting weathered.

Looks like I have a good connection and cleaned off my grounds. Anyone have any suggestions before I spend anymore $? Can that smart hitch malfunction and only pull down? Not raising the tower at all. Pump runs strong and sounds like its not under a load, but wants to pull down toward the blade. Ive been lifting manually for the past year but getting tired of it in 2 feet of snow.

Thanks


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Have you tested the switch itself?
I'd start there myself


----------



## zlgreenscapes (Sep 21, 2015)

dieselss;2028954 said:


> Have you tested the switch itself?
> I'd start there myself


Yes the switch has power


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

zlgreenscapes;2028960 said:


> Yes the switch has power


Power going to it.... Going THRU it?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

No, have you tested the switch to make sure it's working in "up and down" position? Sending power in both directions when pressed


----------



## zlgreenscapes (Sep 21, 2015)

dieselss;2028963 said:


> No, have you tested the switch to make sure it's working in "up and down" position? Sending power in both directions when pressed


It does have power going through it. It gets power in the up and down position. When you push the switch up It runs like you are pushing the smart hitch down. . .collapses the cylinder towards the blade. Unless the pins are locked on the mount of course.


----------



## mkelderm (Mar 19, 2011)

Are you talking when it's not mounted on the truck the rack folds down toward blades? If so, it's the coil. Had the same problem on many plows.


----------



## zlgreenscapes (Sep 21, 2015)

mkelderm;2034828 said:


> Are you talking when it's not mounted on the truck the rack folds down toward blades? If so, it's the coil. Had the same problem on many plows.


yeah that's exactly the issue


----------



## mkelderm (Mar 19, 2011)

zlgreenscapes;2034832 said:


> yeah that's exactly the issue


Replace the coil for the raise/lower cylinders. It's not magnetizing so the springs pull it forward.


----------



## zlgreenscapes (Sep 21, 2015)

mkelderm;2034838 said:


> Replace the coil for the raise/lower cylinders. It's not magnetizing so the springs pull it forward.


The hydraulic cylinder runs when you hit the smarthitch but will only pull the tower towards the plow. Will not extend the cylinder to push it up to the truck. So you have a part number by chance?


----------



## zlgreenscapes (Sep 21, 2015)

zlgreenscapes;2034840 said:


> The hydraulic cylinder runs when you hit the smarthitch but will only pull the tower towards the plow. Will not extend the cylinder to push it up to the truck. So you have a part number by chance?


I replaced the smarthitch valve but I'm still not getting magnetism. I'm about to hot wire it to make sure the new valve is good. Is that what you are referring to?


----------



## mkelderm (Mar 19, 2011)

The coil is what holds the cylinder/locks the valve, in position. It's a cheap and easy thing to replace. Since your not getting magnetism that's where you start. If that doesn't work it will at least hold it in position. It sounds like a coil and possibly another issue I have not experienced. I would try the coil before dumping to much more time and money on other things. The coil itself is universal on every generation boss I have replaced one on. Part number @ b&b is md-6301010... Coil - 10v. $21


----------



## zlgreenscapes (Sep 21, 2015)

mkelderm;2034849 said:


> The coil is what holds the cylinder/locks the valve, in position. It's a cheap and easy thing to replace. Since your not getting magnetism that's where you start. If that doesn't work it will at least hold it in position. It sounds like a coil and possibly another issue I have not experienced. I would try the coil before dumping to much more time and money on other things. The coil itself is universal on every generation boss I have replaced one on. Part number @ b&b is md-6301010... Coil - 10v. $21


Awesome. Thanks.


----------

